# Slave Lake AB



## old medic (16 May 2011)

Serious news starting to come out of Slave Lake AB tonight.
Things appear to have gone bad with the fires outside town.
Should prove to be a significant study in managing fire / wildland fire / evacuations / public emergencies.

Twitter feed:





> BREAKING NEWS: Final evacuation order for Slave Lake has been ordered. This includes media.





> CTV News crews on scene say northern half of Slave Lake has burned down.





> City Hall, library and mall all burning.


----------



## old medic (16 May 2011)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/prairies/slave-lake-alta-residents-landlocked-by-forest-fires/article2022761/

Hundreds of buildings burn down in Slave Lake Alta. forest fires
JOSH WINGROVE
EDMONTON— Globe and Mail Update
Published Sunday, May. 15, 2011 3:06PM EDT
Last updated Monday, May. 16, 2011 12:15AM EDT



> After a day of caution over two encroaching wildfires, the winds picked up and brought chaos and destruction to Slave Lake.
> 
> Wind gusts that accelerated the advance of fires and grounded water bombers Sunday afternoon allowed the fire to jump two highways. Afterwards, it was free to tear through the Alberta town of 7,000 people. A long list of hundreds of buildings have burned down – including city hall, the police station, the radio station and countless houses.
> 
> ...



The Canadian Press


> SLAVE LAKE, Alta. — Thousands of people are fleeing their homes in a northern Alberta town where an out-of-control wildfire has burned down many homes.
> 
> The Town of Slave Lake is urging the community of about 7,000 people to protect themselves by heading for parking lots, beaches or large, green open spaces.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott (16 May 2011)

I recall the same thing happening in Chisholm, near Slave Lake. Ten penny fire erupts into conflagration and razes the town. And I was a little closer at hand in BC, 2003. When it comes to fire and winds, you never, EVER, know.


----------



## old medic (16 May 2011)

Scores of city firefighters head to Slave Lake 
DAVE DORMER Calgary Sun
http://www.calgarysun.com/2011/05/16/scores-of-city-firefighters-head-to-slave-lake



> About 130 Calgary firefighters were deployed to help battle the raging wildfire that has decimated roughly a third of Slave Lake.
> Sent in three waves, the first saw 30 members of Canada Task Force 2 — one of five heavy urban search and rescue squads spread across the country — leave at 3:30 a.m. Monday to help evacuate the Slave Lake hospital.
> Hours later, 100 firefighters were sent in two groups of 50, with the first driving nine fire trucks north and the second sent on buses.
> Expected to be there between four and six days, the firefighters will work in two shifts of 12 hours each to try and protect Slave Lake from further damage.
> ...




http://www.globaltvedmonton.com/Edmonton+helps+respond+Slave+Lake+wildfires+Emergency/4791962/story.html



> The City of Edmonton and partner agencies have opened a reception centre for evacuees of the Town of Slave Lake and area, and Edmonton’s Fire Rescue Services is providing personnel and equipment to help the Province combat wildfires in Northern Alberta...............
> 
> This is an incredibly tragic circumstance and we want to do all we can to assist our neighbours to the north," said Mayor Stephen Mandel. "I'm very proud of the City employees who have answered the call to help, and we know Edmontonians will rally to help people should that be needed as well."
> 
> ...


----------

